# I have an important question about culinary school.



## bob (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi there, i'm bob. I have a serious problem. Iv'e been accepted in san francisco's california culinary academy. I have no co-signers, and if I do it alone, it will cost me $800 a month and the total cost of the school will be about $80,000 total. Is that worth it? Please give me some advice. thanks a lot.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

from what I have gathered, unless you get a part time job NOW to go with your education - it will be very difficult

starting pay is about 12-15$ / hr only if you are really good
and lucky

get a part time job, do as many hours as you can, do good in school, sacrifice *life* and believe in yourself


----------



## beefcheeks (Apr 3, 2005)

Bob, have you looked into grants and loans yet? I had half my tuition payed for with grants, so that helped. It also helped that I worked part-time to pay for rent and expenses.

Dave
CCA alumni '97


----------

